# BBC News - Click



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

If we can keep the discussion of this programme to a single thread it may help resolve people posting the same questions and complaints in lots of other threads - and so missing the many replies already made.

The BBC are not providing any advance information for this programme to show what is a new episode or a repeat - or even any details other than a generic synopsis. TiVo has to use that information.

I have gone back through the listings for BBC News for the past month and occasionally a late update for Click with episode details is released - but maybe too late for TiVo to use. But Click is not always shown in all of the time slots - so that is not even a 100% pattern.

The other important thing to remember, is that it being a news channel the programme can be dropped without any notice. But if it has correct weekly data in TiVo and TiVo records the dropped event - it will not automatically record it later,

This is the listings for Click for next week - looking at it how do you work out what the different is between any episode. Is every episode going to be a 30 minute episode (or 15 minutes), which is the NEW episode - and are all the episodes the same edition?

Also, they have programme info for the last edition - but that seems to relate to an episode weeks ago. So is it a repeat from weeks ago or is it an error? It is not flagged as a repeat so is it NEW?

If anybody can come up with a system which will not get complaints of missing episodes - then I'll ask if it can be reviewed.

*BBC News*
Saturday, May 7, 2011
06.00 Breakfast - The daily early morning news programme. Including Click.
11.30 Click - Guide to the latest gadgets, websites, games and computer industry news.
15.30 Click - Guide to the latest gadgets, websites, games and computer industry news. (Repeat)
20.30 Click - Guide to the latest gadgets, websites, games and computer industry news. (Repeat)
04.30 Click - Guide to the latest gadgets, websites, games and computer industry news. (Repeat)

Sunday, May 8, 2011
07.00 Breakfast - The daily early morning news programme. Including Click.
11.30 Click - Guide to the latest gadgets, websites, games and computer industry news. (Repeat)
15.30 Click - Guide to the latest gadgets, websites, games and computer industry news. (Repeat)
20.30 Click - Guide to the latest gadgets, websites, games and computer industry news. (Repeat)
24.30 Click - Guide to the latest gadgets, websites, games and computer industry news. (Repeat)

Wednesday, May 11, 2011
03.30 Click - Guide to the latest gadgets, websites, games and computer industry news. (Repeat)

Friday, May 13, 2011
01.30 Click - Click explores the future of mobile devices. Plus a new game that can only be played on the London Underground. Includs tech news and Webscape.

*BBC1*
Never mentions the programme at all - just
Saturday, May 7, 2011
01:30 BBC News - BBC One joins the BBC's rolling news channel for a night of news, with bulletins on the hour and the headlines every 15 minutes.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

First thought.... since when was it ever on during "Breakfast"? 

Secondly, we were *promised* a brand new "first look" showing at 0130am on a Saturday. They managed it for about a week 

I do take your point though, oz. It's always been an issue.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

cwaring said:


> First thought.... since when was it ever on during "Breakfast"?
> 
> Secondly, we were *promised* a brand new "first look" showing at 0130am on a Saturday. They managed it for about a week
> 
> I do take your point though, oz. It's always been an issue.


It's always been on during Breakfast, the short version.

For a show that's supposed to be about technology, they're not very good at dealing with guide data technology, are they?

I stopped watching it because it just became the same and anyone who discussed it on the web just watched it for Kate Russell's Webscape, for the former not the latter. Also breaking news kept getting in the way, as the channel has become more new oriented than programming oriented like it was when it launched in 1997 with shows like Zero30 which went on to become the much-loved and much-missed Liquid News (RIP Christopher Price).


----------



## John McE (Dec 23, 2003)

I had a very nice (and swift) reply from the Click office, when I e-mailed them about the problem of repeated recordings several weeks ago, promising that they'd look into it, and also saying that as far as he knew, the problem didn't occur on the Sky+ box.

Since then, I haven't heard anything, including when I sent a screen grab to show the upteen different recordings of the same episode.

If virtually every other show can provide accurate data, I just don't understand why a tech show such as Click can't also provide the same... even if the 15 minutes and 30 minute showings continue to be "different" programmes.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

John McE said:


> I had a very nice (and swift) reply from the Click office, when I e-mailed them about the problem of repeated recordings several weeks ago, promising that they'd look into it, and also saying that as far as he knew, the problem didn't occur on the Sky+ box.


The Sky series linking is controlled direct by the broadcast and not by Sky.

So the BBC do not need to provide details outside of its own organisation to do this.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

John McE said:


> If virtually every other show can provide accurate data...


Believe me, they're not. Over on the CableForum there's plenty of people asking why every episode of whatever programme they like is being set to record


----------



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

Does the TiVo have some sort of affinity with BBC Click as I remember my S1 recording it as something I might like never watched it since gave up S1 but lo and behold one of the first suggestions my VM TiVo records is "click" not a problem just strange. IIRC didn't the BBC get into trouble because the S1 machines were set to record a BBC program at the corperations request.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

stixe said:


> Does the TiVo have some sort of affinity with BBC Click...


No. What a silly thing to suggest.



> IIRC didn't the BBC get into trouble ...


No "trouble"; just annoyed some people


----------



## stixe (Nov 13, 2002)

I've suggested sillier. Can you remember what the program was as I've tried but getting old and the memory is going


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

That would be 'Dossa and Joe' and it was worse because it was broadcast at peak time which is a bad idea on something with only one tuner. And the program was crap. (IIRC didn't even make a second episode???).

I remember it well as I'd just started to watch the news and my Tivo suddenly changed channels then refused to change back.. I had to pull the plug (although apparently the record button would have stopped it, I didn't think of that at the time).


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Tony Hoyle said:


> That would be 'Dossa and Joe' and it was worse because it was broadcast at peak time which is a bad idea on something with only one tuner. And the program was crap. (IIRC didn't even make a second episode???).
> 
> I remember it well as I'd just started to watch the news and my Tivo suddenly changed channels then refused to change back.. I had to pull the plug (although apparently the record button would have stopped it, I didn't think of that at the time).


It was something I don't think was ever tested in the UK in advance.

It was meant to be nothing more really than a suggested recording sent to all TiVo. So it would only record if there was nothing else planned. I saw it in My Planned Recordings and deleted it before it recorded.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Should we expect more things like that to happen on the VM TiVo?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

VirginMediaPhil said:


> Should we expect more things like that to happen on the VM TiVo?


It only happened once on Series 1 and that was back in 2002 - BBC Report - and a summary of posts from TiVo

I don't think VM would want to do it - if they did I could see their call centres go into meltdown.


----------



## kmusgrave (Oct 13, 2000)

Tony Hoyle said:


> That would be 'Dossa and Joe' and it was worse because it was broadcast at peak time which is a bad idea on something with only one tuner. And the program was crap. (IIRC didn't even make a second episode???).


It was even worse AFAICR, the programme wasn't even recorded in full, as it was running late. A complete disaster which, thankfully was never repeated.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The Dossa&Joe recorded suggestion was *exactly *what Sky later did five years later (and still does) with "sky anytime". Reserving a set amount of HDD space, and recording sky-promoted-shows. Except perhaps that sky schedules them for off-peak/early hours when you won't notice them as much. TiVo made the mistake of scheduling a prime-time slot.

As for suggestions having any affinity for certain channels, IMO Discovery channels always got more than their fair share of suggestions, and they were involved with tivo...


----------



## Buzby (Feb 21, 2011)

I set Click to record at 0430-0500 on Sunday mornings. For the past few years this slot is the most robust and rarely suffers from being pre-empted by other events. 

Regarding EPG info, this is sub-contracted out by the BBC and from what I've seen, this is treated as a generic news channel with programmes within a (very) low priority. Set your recording time to the above, and you'll get 99.9% of them without issues.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

@OzSat - can I just say that the more you describe the nuances, the more revealing it is. I'm really appreciating you dissecting the differences between new, repeats and specials on various threads when people report apparent EPG problems. It helps me understand why TiVo is working the way it is.

One thing I would like to get clear in my head - why does OAD no longer relate to "New"? What does?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I think the OAD only relates to "new" if it is the *UK* OAD. Probably wrong though


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

When TiVo displays NEW in the programme info in the Guide it is because it has has been flagged as NEW during an editorial stage or in the source data.

What TiVo thinks of as NEW when selecting recording - is when it looks at the OAD. There is no difference between VM and S1 in this respect.

If the date is the US date and it should be brand new to UK - you should report it as an error. 

The 'NEW' banner is only a display banner - like the HD flag.


----------



## richardc1983 (Apr 30, 2011)

When are we going to be able to watch catcup tv from the epg? Some programmes are there some of them are not and it tells us to go to catch up tv... wonder why this isnt working for all programmes.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I understand that VM are aware and are actively trying to fix the problem.


----------

